# Enough Said - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14186[/img] 
*Title: Enough Said* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*80




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14187[/img]*Summary*
It’s always sad and sort of surreal watching a film where an actor has recently died and it’s just as sad and surreal watching one of my favorite character actors in his final film posthumously. James Gandolfini played many a role, but his most famous (or infamous depending on your point of view) role of Tony Saprano skyrocketed his mediocre career to stardom. Many times playing a brash and abrasive character, Jim plays the exact opposite type of role here in “Enough Said”. A soft spoken and laid back character, he is still able to bring that smile to my famous that was always there in his other roles. I wasn’t so sure how this particular film would affect me, being that Julia-Louis Dreyfus is normally one of the most annoying actors I have ever had the displeasure of seeing. I didn’t like her in “Seinfeld” and can’t stand her in her new show as well. Her over the top antics tend to rub me the wrong way and detract from the viewing. Luckily I gave this one a chance and came out really pleasantly surprised at a film that was actually nearly as good as the critical acclaim that has been garnering in theaters. 

Eva (Julia Louis-Dreyfus) and Albert (James Gandolfini) are both divorcees who happen to meet at a party. In a freak announcement by her friend’s husband, Will, Eva is embarrassed by his spouting out that she doesn’t really find anyone attractive at the party, taking it in stride Albert jokingly responds back that he doesn’t either. Grudgingly admiring the other’s bluntness the two start to spark a strange and rather “rough around the edges” romance. Both people have been hurt by their previous marriages before and that’s kept them out of the dating pool for quite some time. As you can expect the couple start out distancing themselves from the other and then realizing the two work together quite well, despite their hang-ups. Spiraling to its inevitable conclusion, the relationship actually takes off and becomes serious. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14188[/img]
Now, every rom-com needs a disastrous inciting incident that creates confusion and chaos, and that comes in the form of Marianne (Catherine Keener), another newcomer to that same fateful party. It appears that Marianne is in need of a massage therapist and that happens to be Eva’s job. Not only does Eva gain a new client, but a new friend as well. As with Eva, Marianne has been divorced and neither of the two can stand their respective ex’s. The only thing is, Marianne is Albert’s Ex (queue eyebrows raising and the ever common “oooooooooooooo!”). At first Eva doesn’t get the connection, but sooner or later she’s bound to figure it out. Upon realization, Eva doesn’t distance herself from one or the other, but tries to use Marianne as an unknowing source of information so that she can see what she’s actually getting into. As with the plans of mice and men, things most certainly go awry. Eva starts out just wanting to protect herself and find out if she and Albert are compatible, but sooner rather than later, Marianne’s constant bad mouthing and degradation of Albert starts to taint her judgment. The flaws that Marianne saw in Albert are at the forefront of Eva’s mind and they soon start to become HER issues as well, even issues that she didn’t care about before. This results in some rather awkward moments with Eva starting to turn into Marianne and frustrating Albert to no end. A secret like this can last only so long and sooner or later the truth surfaces which causes Albert and Eva to re-evaluate their basis for trust as well as look inside and see what they actually feel for one another. 

There is certainly a fair share of Rom-Com cliché’s floating around and they do surface every now and then, especially in the supporting characters and their “advice” to the love torn victim. Even the relationship with Eva and her daughter felt a little canned some times, even though the situation is certainly relatable to most parents with children nearing that time where they start leaving the nest. With all that said the relationship between Albert and Eva is really the center of the focus, and the unique and raw aspect of it was both bitter and sweet at the same time. It’s completely relatable to us who’ve experienced life in both its good and bad forms, to see the couple a little gun shy and nervous at opening themselves up to someone after they’ve been trampled on by another that they trusted. Julia is actually rather restrained in her role as Eva and didn’t trigger my irritation hot spots as she usually does and the chemistry between herself and James Gandolfini was very homey and comfortable, without seeming strained or eye roll worthy. My only real complaints were dialogue related, and not actor related. Those minor grievances could have made the film from a really good one, to a really great film. 


*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for crude and sexual content, comic violence, language and partial nudity


*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14189[/img]“Enough Said” sports a fantastic looking 1.85:1 AVC transfer on Blu-ray, with a lush array of bright colors, with some soft pastels thrown in for good measure. The greens and blues especially stand out and give you the feeling of a lush and rich environment while the indoor scenes take on darker colors and give it a slight orange hue. The detail is absolutely fantastic, whether it be the salt and pepper bead of James Gandolfini or the age marks on the faces of Catherine Keener and Julia Louis-Dreyfus making my jaw hang down at some times. Black levels are absolutely perfect from beginning to end with no sign of black crush and allowing a wide array of detail to seep through those darker shots. There’s a few scenes where I noticed a softness, but it was only in a very select few scenes, mainly in the restaurant scene. There’s no sign of digital artifacting or compression artifacts and I can happily say the Blu-ray discs gives us a very healthy bitrate. Bravo, Fox, Bravo. 








*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14190[/img] The audio track is a bit more laid back, considering that we’re looking at a very dialogue centric film. The surrounds are used mildly, and when they are used it’s for some incredible accurate directional sounds, such as car doors slamming in the distance, a gate closing, or the sounds of the restaurant seeping through above the chatter. The dialogue is excellent and suited to the genre, with crisp vocals and nice dynamic range. There’s a little bit of LFE strewn throughout the movie, but it’s mostly relegated to a door thudding shut or the score, there’s not much that’s going to rattle your pant leg. While the audio is a bit laid back, it’s still very well done, considering we’re looking at a front heavy style of film here. It does the job well and I have no actually complaints directed towards it. 




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14191[/img]*Extras:* :2stars:
• Second Takes
• Promotional Featurettes 
• Theatrical Trailer








*Overall:* :4stars:

“Enough Said” got a lot of critical acclaim, and I was wondering just HOW good the film actually is (rom-com’s aren’t exactly a genre filled with tons of award winning titles). Surprisingly to me I ended up enjoying the film even more than my wife did. The two co-stars have a sort of rough and weathered chemistry that really highlights the pain and fear that goes into a relationship after you’ve been burned in a previous one that lasted as long as theirs did. The hesitancy and awkwardness fit the story like a glove and actually became quite endearing. While not AS good as the critical acclaim heralded it as, I still thought it was a very sweet and enjoyable experience and don’t hesitate to recommend a watch. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Julia Louis-Dreyfus, James Gandolfini
Directed by: Nicole Holofcener
Written by: Nicole Holofcener
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French DTS 5.1, Spanish DD 5.1
Studio: 20th Century Fox
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 93
Blu-Ray Release Date: January 14th, 2014


*Buy Enough Said Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Watch It​*







More about Mike


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank You for this excellent (As Usual) review Mike, it is well worth the read.

My wife and I saw this last night at home and I was very pleasantly surprised at how good it was. I usually do not cater well to mainstream reviewers too much as we all experience movies a bit differently depending on out place in life, but I could not help but note the amount of good reviews out there. 
None the less, this is a very good look as you say, into the lives of a group of folks several of which have gone through divorce and are now having to see their children go off to college which would bring the dreaded empty nest syndrome, which I believe could be made doubly worse for parents that no longer have a husband or wife. Having gone through this recently, my wife and I can relate quite well.

The one thing that really affected me was how well Julia played her character. Like you, I have never been a fan of hers but the emotional roller coaster she shows with just her facial attributes while no dialogue is being spoken it stunning. She really seemed to let down her guard and was willing to show that she has aged, she has wrinkles, her hair is usually left unkempt and she just looks so vulnerable. I thought that was a beautiful acting job. James, well he was perfect for the part, especially for a guy that cant whisper and is very self confident in a relationship where both parties are working their ways back to social lives.

I may have liked it a bit more than you but frankly, I agree with your score, it is good.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike!

As with both of you, I have never really cared for Dreyfus. But, I am one of the select few who have never watched The Sopranos so I am not as familiar with Gandolfini. This sounds like a good melding of talents though and worth a watch.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the review Mike. I'm not a big rom com fan but my wife is. You said you enjoyed it more than your wife did so there is still some hope for me than. Worth a rental just to find out you think?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ericzim said:


> Thanks for the review Mike. I'm not a big rom com fan but my wife is. You said you enjoyed it more than your wife did so there is still some hope for me than. Worth a rental just to find out you think?


most certainly. my wife didn't like it AS much due to the 2nd act, where Eva tries to play both sides and you see her getting kind of "poisoned" towards Albert... I liked that scene since it showed the mistrust and timidity a person has when going through a second relationship after having their spouse dump them


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Question for those who have seen this. 



*Spoiler* 



Do you think this would be a somewhat correct reaction of the new girlfriend meeting the old girlfriend and taking on the tendancies of the old girlfriend, i.e. starting to dislike the little things the "ex" does ??


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Watched it last night and can honestly say at this point that I am still "NOT" a Rom Com fan. I thought the movie was boring. My wife said the movie was soooo slowww she was actually hoping for James Gandolfini to have a Tony Soprano moment. addle: :yikes:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Question for those who have seen this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that 
*Spoiler* 



It's something that most people do (although I suspect women would tend to gravitate towards this type of reaction due to them connecting emotionally to the other person easier than a male) in many types of situations, not just dating. Negativity is a downward sucking spiral, and I find that you start to act like or at least think like people you hang out with, if it's in a large quantity of time spent. If someone is constantly negative most people will start to feel down and negative themselves, so it stands to reason that if you are constantly hearing negative things about another person you start to view that other person in the same negative light.


----------



## jdhatfield (Jan 2, 2014)

Agree with the prior posts about the movie. Both actors played their respective parts well but for me, the chemistry between the two was more like brother/sister than a couple who are dating. Overlooking that and viewing the film with a bit of nostalgia for Gandolfini, it was an enjoyable mixed company movie that was worth the rental.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

What you say Mike makes sense. I have experienced that many times on forums and in person wherein one person in a crowd of happy folks can bring them down in a matter of minutes. 
I had not thought about how that would affect someone in a new relationship, but do you think it speaks to Eva's personality more than anything ? I mean she digs him and with a few blah blah blahs from a stranger, she goes to the dark side. It seems Albert was a man in full, way above that type of reaction whereas Eva fell into the hole.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Started to watch it but I decided to go down to my 2-channel rig and mess with the dsp on the subwoofer and left wife watching this film alone.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike. Really good movie and I thought the chemistry between the two lead characters was outstanding. Enough Said is a good date night movie with the wife and worthy of a buy.


----------

